
Built-in SQL support for Hugo static site generator (2015) - wilsonfiifi
https://cyrillschumacher.com/2015/03/01/built-in-sql-support-for-gohugo.io/
======
wilsonfiifi

      repo: https://github.com/SchumacherFM/hugo

